
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad founded the Iranian Tunneling Association in 1998 - blasdel
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/06/world/middleeast/06sanctions.html?pagewanted=all
======
jacquesm
Never knew the guy was in to Lisp either.

~~~
jimmyjim
Is that a joke, or does any source actually suggest that? If so, links?

~~~
jacquesm
The standard response on posting non-hn political or entertainment stuff seems
to be that X,Y or Z is a hacker of sorts, so I guess the fact that this is
posted implies our Iranian head-of-state must be a hacker too.

HN being rather lisp centric I figure that must be the reason ;)

Think of it as my roundabout way of saying that I think this is not hacker
news in any way that I can understand.

See this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1035952> for a prime example.

------
kingkongreveng_
> Iranian officials say years of veiled bombing threats prompted their country
> to exercise its “sovereign right” to protect its nuclear facilities by
> hiding them underground.

Sounds far from unreasonable to me.

Man, this article reads like Mossad ordered up some war drum beating.

~~~
hugh_
Except Iran isn't a sovereign nation, it's just a patch of soil run, in
practice, by a bunch of unelected mullah-thugs. The doctrine of sovereign
rights should be restricted to democracies. The mullahs have no more sovereign
right to the territory they happen to control than the Crips or Bloods.

~~~
jacquesm
The CIA disagrees with you:

[https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/ir.html)

You may not like them (I certainly don't) but they're a sovereign nation as
much as any other.

